# SANTIAGO is live!



## Morrus (Sep 6, 2013)

_SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future_ has finally been officially launched!

With this adventure path, we take D&D and Pathfinder to their limits.  We've done high fantasy; we broached an industrial revolution in ZEITGEIST; and now we're in space!  

EN World subscribers can download the first three products from the subscriber area.  Alternatively, you can subscribe to the adventure path via RPGNow or DTRPG.

This adventure path is based on the novels by the award-winning Mike Resnick.

Check out the official website here.

[video=youtube;NsQ7NiAcOog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NsQ7NiAcOog[/video]


----------

